# Android Based Head Unit



## Skippman

I'm looking for advice on putting a carputer in my JK Wrangler. I'm leaning towards using one of the prebuilt Android based units as it will look the most stock, require the least amount of space, and require the least amount of dash modification. 

My concerns are audio quality. Can you hook up an external DAC to an Android device? I'm not very well versed in the OS. Here's what I'd LIKE to put together.


----------



## Kriszilla

I'm in the middle of getting ready to install one now. After researching the Android Head Units sub-forum over at XDA Developers, I've decided on the Newsmy Carpad NU3001. It uses a separate android box which you can pull and take inside for updates and such.

It also seems to be the most supported and there is a great android build for it called xdAuto which adds some nice features and customization. 

I'll be using a $30 HDMI audio extractor to get the optical out from the HDMI port on the control box. 

Here's the catch, you can only pull optical for the android box itself. So things like Pandora, Google Music, Navigation, etc, will all come though there. The FM radio, aux-in, and phone bluetooth will not transmit over optical because it's not handled by the Android box. You would have to change sources on your DSP. I can live with that, others may not be able to.

I've already tested the audio out over optical with my Alpine H800 and the volume is variable, so I can use the deck and steering wheel controls and maintain volume control when going out over optical.

Here's a link to the forum:

*Android Head Units - XDA Forums*


----------



## Skippman

Thanks for the link to that. I'll have to definitely do more digging on it. On the surface I love it, my concerns are the lack of physical controls and it looking decidedly aftermarket. In a Jeep that can be problematic sometimes. I was originally looking at this quad core unit that appears to have a majority of the same hardware and likely the same mainboard. I liked this one as it came from the vendor with all the wiring harnesses intact for direct connection to the CANBUS interface on my Jeep Rubicon and it looks fairly stock.

Ideally what I would love to do is offload all audio output from the head unit through a single interface to the amp. Based on what you've said that means the HDMI option will not work for me, which I can accept. I couldn't use your idea anyway as I'm not planning on using an offboard processor like your H800 as I don't have the room for it and in a Jeep it's be overkill so I would have no way to break out the separate audio channels as I don't think anyone makes a HDMI to 5.1 Analog adapter due to HDCP licensing.

Do you know if anyone makes a 4 or 6 channel Android compatible USB DSP? Every time I try to search for such a thing I get bombarded with a lot of technobable I don't completely understand as I'm a network engineer, not an audio or software engineer.


----------



## Babs

CarPad.. Fascinating! Sub'd


----------



## Skippman

I just watched the following two videos on the NewsMy Carpad. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyCJPTqJtGI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrQL8rYHmMY

I'm defiantly sold on the Android platform as where I want to head with my system. In an environment as bouncy as a Jeep Wrangler, which I'm installing in, I don't think touch based controls are the best option for me for things like volume. I've found a similar system that's Android quad core based that has physical buttons.

Quad Core Android 4.4.4 Car DVD Player 

I like this because it looks almost OEM, has physical buttons, but still has the quad core processing power of the Carpad. The one thing the Carpad has over any other unit I've seen is the external Android brain. That move is brilliant. Take the box out for troubleshooting or configuration in a more comfortable environment then put it back in the car when you're ready to use it.


----------



## crackinhedz

E3iO makes an android version...

I have the Windows 8 version, so cannot speak for the Android capabilities.


Custom Car Computers | Custom Gaming PC | Custom Gaming Computers


----------



## Wy2quiet

Best decision I made.

I run a Nexus 7 gen 2, to a Behringer 24bit USB DAC out to the MS-8.
Powered USB hub in the glove box, plenty of space to add things.


----------



## Skippman

I really didn't want to have to install an offboard DSP. This is going into a Jeep Wrangler. I was mostly concerned by the 2V preamp outputs vs using an external DAC that might give me higher voltage outputs. If I wanted to complicate the hell out of things I guess I could do an external DAC to a converter via TOSLINK but I'm wondering if that's to many moving parts and what kind of configuration nightmare that might be.


----------



## -=Jeff=-

I have the NU3001 in my 1990 corvette, I am running xdAuto on it as well.. very happy with it. I am bummed the output is only 2v and only 1 pair, but I have been dealing with it for now.. 

I have a Fusion USB volume control that works well (although when not using an android audio app, like the radio) I get the android beep on volume adjust. I am working on making a interface to use the SWC but having the buttons just below the radio.. I have not gotten very far since I don't want to pull the radio out of the car again just yet


----------



## Skippman

Right now I'm leaning strongly to this  Quad core Android 4.4 . It includes the CANBUS adapter. 

This unit has 4 2V output channels (F/L, F/R, R/L, R/R). I plan on running it to an Alpine or similar digital amp installed in the factory location on my Jeep. If that doesn't work I might have to get an external USB to TOS/LINK adapter and run a DSP which I REALLY hope I don't have to do. 

I'm also liking this unit as it has a higher res display (1024x600) than most of the other units I've found in this style. I prefer this design over the pure touchscreen layout on the Newsmy as it looks semi OEM and having physical buttons in a Jeep is almost mandatory when you're bouncing around. :laugh:


----------



## lpreston

I ended up with this:

Pure android 4.0 Car DVD for Hyundai I30 AAC 2.0l 2009 with gps Radio bluetooth car kit TV USB Wifi 3G Free shipping 1255-in Car DVD from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Had to load new software when it locked up. Not a lot of choices because of the dash in this car (Hyundai Elantra Touring - only in the US for 3 years).


----------



## Skippman

So I pulled the trigger and ordered one from AliExpress. Got it in the mail on Friday and have it installed now. I've never used the Android OS before and I'm sure there's a bit of a learning curve going on here for me. 

What's weird is I seem to have lost all sound from the front lower dash speakers and I'm wondering if the CANBUS harness isn't somehow bypassing the factory amp. This has just kicked my need for an external amp and speakers into high gear is all and I can't wait to see how it sounds when I'm done.

Wish I knew how the heck to configure the day/night lighting on the head unit cause MAN that thing was bright on the drive home last night.


----------



## sak01

I can't decide which android HU to go with - carjoying RK3188 or the carpad2s nu3001. In talking with Summer at newsmy...the carpad 3 is currently being tested, but no info on release date yet. Anyone have any experience with both products that could provide a recommendation? I have read good things on the joying crew that they offers great customer support which is very important, but I also do like the concept of having a detached android box to take inside.


----------



## Skippman

After a week of using the Hui Fei I have to say I like the unit but wish the audio quality was better through the factory amp. I've decided to go with an aftermarket amp and speakers though so this problem is temporary. I'm looking at using a HiFiMeDIY Sabre USB DAC to send an optical out signal to an Audison Prima 8.9 amp/DSP which I'm hoping will power my whole system minus the sub.


----------



## quickaudi07

have you try to use like USB to optical converter? I would love to see if that's gonna work since you could connect any usb to it...


----------



## hot9dog

I've been looking at some of the Android based media players lately... like the KDLINKS A200. In my car I am currently using my iPod thru my Alpine head unit (x008u)... there is nothing wrong or bad with this set up, but the alpine based apple player is very sterile to look at... blaahh. Lol my alpine has a hdmi input on the backside, I was wondering about using one of these media players as a music source. There are a ton of android music players that a great looking GI screen and most will play FLAC files. With my big 8" screen in my dash, I want some cool looking visuals and also I can use my SSD drive and have plenty of storage. The only thing is, I would have to use some sort of wireless remote to operate the media player. I'm just thinking out loud and trying to see if it would be worth pursuing this.


----------

